

Dynamic animated GIF - b_ribeiro

So, I was experimenting some stuff and ended doing this, a node backend that uses your ip to find your location, fetch gmaps images and return a dynamic animated gif.<p>Nothing major, but for some reason people are freaking out, maybe most people didn&#x27;t think they could be found just by using their IP address or maybe they think that&#x27;s a hacker&#x27;s thing.<p>Wanna see it? http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.redraw.in&#x2F;here.gif
======
starshadowx2
Mine was close, but wrong neighbourhood. One of my friends said it wasn't
anywhere near him.

~~~
b_ribeiro
It happens, it's not 100%... I thought about some techniques to bring in more
precision but still didn't have the time to implement it.

------
replete
API limit :)

~~~
b_ribeiro
not as accurate but it's back

